# bradford pear  ????



## g3automotive

bradford pear ....
i dont think this tree makes fruit but it does flower can i use it for smoke ? thanks jerry from ohio


----------



## nh3b's

I dont know if you can or cant use it for smoking but it does NOT produce a fruit. They are ornamental trees.


----------



## flash

Does it lose its leaves in the winter?


----------



## ds7662

Yes it can be used to smoke with. Shouldn't be much different than a tree that fruits.


----------



## bbq bubba

I have a large stack seasoning as we speak, should be ready this spring, my understanding is that it's a very lite smoke, like apple! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






EVERYTHING loses it's leaves in the winter up here, ya silly goose!!


----------



## ds7662

This is what is said about pear wood.
*Pear* â€“ light and sweet, smoked color dark â€“ red. Excellent with poultry and pork.


----------



## osage

I was fixin to ask a similar question about ornamental fruit trees in general. There are other varieties of flowering pear trees as well as crab apple. I don't know why they wouldn't work. They're very similar to the fruit-bearig cousins.

Edit:  Nevermind, I found my answer in the sticky thread at the top of this forum.


----------



## lawdog

What about Mullberry trees, both the fruitless and producing variety? We have them out the wazoo here in west Tx.

Never mind, just looked at Dutch's sticky under woods for smoking.


----------



## bwsmith_2000

I had about 12 bradford pears in my front yard. Unfortunately, they grew into the power lines and had to be cut down. The county came out and relieved me of the trees but cut the major limbs and trunks our for me. I let them dry and used them for smoke. It was a very lite smoke ...... delicate but tasty. And by the way, my trees definitely DID have fruit on them. It was a very small brown roundish fruit. Birds seemed to like it. So, if you have access to bradford pear and like a lite smoke, you in the money! Go for it and let us know how you like the end product.


----------



## navionjim

WTF? your from MO and you we're "Fixin to" ask a question? You must be from Texas origionaly....
Jimbo


----------



## osage

Rednecks can talk just a good as Texans.


----------



## packplantpath

It's true, they can produce a fruit.  I just wouldn't recommend eating it unless you are really hungry.


----------



## g3automotive

well now im very confussed ???? i posed this same question on another site forum and got the answer that bradford pear trees can not be used for smoking ... that they are a horrible wood for that ....???? and 2 or three other replys agreed that no go on the bradford pear ????? they said crab apple was very good not much different than other apple trees but said the bradford (cleveland ) pear is not good ..... confussed ?????


----------



## steevieg

We have lots of Bradford Pears here in the Atlanta area and they stink something awful when in bloom.  Never tried smoking with them just because of that...


----------



## ds7662

As long as its not an evergreen..pine, cedar, hemlock..etc. Try it!


----------



## dforbes

I have never tried bradford pear, however if I have a new wood I would like to try this is what I do. After grilling my Kansas City Stip, I move all the coals to the outside of the grill. I will throw a few chunks of the wood on the coals and let it smoke. If I think it might be worthy I will though on a burger or chicken breast in the center and let it smoke. While it will not have the flavor of something smoked for hours, it is a good way to test for flavor.
Dennis


----------



## thegoodtexan

I don't have a specific answer here...never tried bradford pear...

HOWEVER....

Somepeople (especially myself) are HIGHLY alergic to bradford pear trees in the spring when they bloom.  Probably has something to do with the flower/pollen I'm sure.

But for that reason alone, I wouldn't risk it.  

I can see it now...."Wow these ribs are terriffic!  ...but why are my eyes swolen shut?"


----------



## travcoman45

Try it out on a fatty.  If it tastes good there and don't bother ya none, I'd give it a shot!


----------



## hoggfarmer

_I've used Bradford Pear numerous time for pork, beef, and chicken. It's a great wood for smoking. Light smoke like all other fruit woods. I don't use anything else except for throwing in a few hickory nut hulls when smoking ribs and brisket. Bradford pears are prone to ice and wind damage here in Missouri so they're pretty easy to come by._


----------

